# partial labrectomy



## 0913@70 (Jun 19, 2012)

Can somebody tell me if the CPT code 29821 is appropriate to bill for partial labrectomy?

Thank you so much


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 20, 2012)

0913@70 said:


> Can somebody tell me if the CPT code 29821 is appropriate to bill for partial labrectomy?
> 
> Thank you so much



You're taking a part of the Labrum off - so Unlisted 29999 would be correct. Never seen anyone do this procedure before - anyone else?


----------



## 0913@70 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you so much. This is the first one I have seen so far.


----------



## maryanneheath (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder if one could consider using the debridement codes instead of the synovectomy codes... would really need to see the operative report.


----------



## 0913@70 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am not able to scann the op note, since I only have paper copy, but the procedure that was done is; arthroscopic reapir of torn rotator cuff, subcromial decompression and partial labrectomy.

In the body of the reprot it states; "there was fraying noted at the free edge of the labrum. Therefore using a shaver and radiofrequency ablation device a partial labrectomy was performed". 


Thank you


----------



## maryanneheath (Jun 21, 2012)

I see.  I think that it would be very difficult to get payment for this on top of the R/C repair and the SAD.  I don't have my complete global data set in front of me but I almost think this would be bundled into one or both of the procedures performed.  You could certainly try to use the unlisted code 29999 and send in the supporting documentation, but I really don't think you would receive payment.


----------



## 0913@70 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------

